# Did I get ripped off on my Columbia TrailHead Disc 21.5"?



## djonesax (Jul 21, 2008)

I just purchased the Columbia Trailhead Disc 21.5" for $280.00 on sale from $349 at sports authority. The bike was poorly assembled and I have been having to make little tweaks here and there. I have a steep driveway and I while I was riding up it for the first time the chain snapped. The derailers rub and the disc breaks don’t work well even after some adjustment. I was told that the breaks need to break them selves in.

Did I get ripped off? I see with some Google searching that this bike used to sell for under $150 and I paid nearly twice that.

David


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

well if its poorly assembled and doesnt work i would try to return it, take your cash and go to an lbs where you can get a perfectly set up trek 3700 or gary fisher tarpon that actually works for the same price, if you cant get a refund, see if sports authority has a price matching system, show them the price (that you found online) and hopefully you can get the difference plus 10% or whatever they have for a price match, then take that cash and get a proper tune for your columbia up from a bike shop

im sure the specs arent that bad it was just terrible assembly and tuning

disk breaks do need to be bedded in, pedal up to speed and then brake untill you slow to a stop, do this about 20 times, and your brakes will feel much stronger but i would suggest the tune up first so you know everything is working correctly


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*it appears you got taken...*

Take it back, get a real bike, this is going to be a problem bike for you.

Find a good LBS you like and trust, then buy a decent brand name ride. Usually you'll get year 1 free service for minor items and adjustments.

This bike used to sell for as little as $129, in 2006.

Oh, and your bike has no breaks, it has *brakes*. Unless your brakes are broken.

Jim


----------



## djonesax (Jul 21, 2008)

it is going back today. I am thinking about purchasing the specialized hardrock from my lbs. its is the 2009 model.


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

21.5" frame is huge, so either you are over 6 feet tall or your bike is way to big for you. Make sure you get help with getting the correct size frame when you are buying your Hardrock.


----------



## djonesax (Jul 21, 2008)

*Thanks for the advice*

My wife and I took our bikes back to Sport Authority. She had purchased a diamond back comfort bike from along with my Columbia. We went to the local store and after 6 trips and testing all the bikes we got two new bikes. I got the got the Giant XTC2 Disc and she got the Specialized Rockhopper Disc. I was very pleased with the level of service and quality of the bikes compared to the department store. Even if I had paid less than at Sport Authority I would have gotten a better bike still. We ended paying a lot more but for much better bikes but we happy we did. And we get free service for a year. Anyway this is nothing any of you don't know already.

Thanks,

David


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Excellent...*

now you can enjoy the ride instead of, well, not enjoying the ride. Wise choice, good luck, Jim


----------

